# Smelly people in public transport



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

There are so many smelly men around. I was just about to get in a rage and shout at them today.

The guy with the dreadlocks in the tube today. They never wash them so they can maintain the shit shape of stuck hair together. And he had a tasty girl kissing him...what the hell...can't she smell? Maybe she was dirty too...who knows.

Then the other guy breathing garlic in my face in the tube.

Then the final guy taking his shoes off in the train....fucking sticking piece of motherfucking shit...YOU SMELL!!

I wanted to get up and throw his shoes outside the windows (maybe this explains how we sometimes spots shoes on the roads) and then go back and gently squeeze his throat to hurt him a bit.

Fortunately the train wasn't full so I moved 100 feet away and all was fine again.

But how can people be so smelly? I can't believe the state of their underwear! YIKES! 

I complained to the gym manager about a guy who keeps farting in the gym the other day. I also made it clear to them that if anyone farts again when I am running, I will throw him out of the gym. :x

Thank God there are some female girlies around with plenty of sexy perfurme...hmmmm, lovely for a change! :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Mr Angry Greek from Ipswich!!  

Do you feel better now that you have got that off your clean, gently perfumed chest?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> The guy with the gridlocks in the tube today


Gridlocks ??


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > The guy with the gridlocks in the tube today
> 
> 
> Gridlocks ??


Dreadlocks ??


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> > The guy with the gridlocks in the tube today
> 
> 
> Gridlocks ??


I _dread_ to think how he came up with that word


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

See Animal Passions Thread :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> > The guy with the gridlocks in the tube today
> 
> 
> Gridlocks ??


maybe him and the girl were going on a _gridlock_ holiday :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:roll: :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OK boyz and girl.

I have now corrected my cock up. This is what happens when I post at almost 2 in the morning when my mind is swearing in Greek language. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> There are so many smelly men around. I was just about to get in a rage and shout at them today.
> 
> The guy with the dreadlocks in the tube today. They never wash them so they can maintain the shit shape of stuck hair together. And he had a tasty girl kissing him...what the hell...can't she smell? Maybe she was dirty too...who knows.
> 
> ...


Hey Nick, you forgot to mention you were walking around with your white stick and your nose too close to your butt with your all season wool and cashmere suit on  :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

public transport is for skint members get a cab


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> public transport is for skint members get a cab [/quot
> 
> Probably quicker on the tube - roads were probably dreadlocked :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmmm the luvely armour of London public transport mixed with male sweat. Luvely jubbely  .

Found this one for you lot too as this is a male dominated forum  :wink:

Click on, read, take notes and enjoy ....

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_325124.html


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> "If men discussed problems with each other instead of football and motor cars, there would be no reluctance to talk to doctors."


So in our next meeting we won't be discussing cars any longer but only about each other.

As I am a true European and have no British shyness in my blood, I will be raising the subject of sex with you chaps, with emphasis on ....well you know very well what I like! :wink: [/code]


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

vlastan said:


> OK boyz and girl.
> 
> I have now corrected my cock up. This is what happens when I post at almost 2 in the morning when my mind is swearing in Greek language. :wink:


<snip>I have now corrected my cock up. <snip>

Just what can one say??????


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

vlastan said:


> As I am a true European and have no British shyness in my blood, I will be raising the subject of sex with you chaps, with emphasis on ....well you know very well what I like! :wink:


Walks in the park? Recording the flora and fauna in your local area? Giving to the sick and needy?.... I've seen pictures of Emma Bunton hiding in your glove box


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I wanted to get up and throw his shoes outside the windows (maybe this explains how we sometimes spots shoes on the roads) and then go back and gently squeeze his throat to hurt him a bit.


And you wonder why your blood pressure is higher than you would like!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to get up and throw his shoes outside the windows (maybe this explains how we sometimes spots shoes on the roads) and then go back and gently squeeze his throat to hurt him a bit.
> ...


Now we know why. It is always 140 over 100 these days. If it doesn't go within a few months I have no option but to get some medication.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

vlastan said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


140/100 V, methinks you need the pills now. Top figure should be 100 plus your age (are you 40?) and lower figure should be 80 to 85 for a fit healthy person without fat in their veins.

So, its either medication, or lots of press-ups for you! 

Plus loads of lovely salads, fruit until you s**t through a needle, and roughage (gotta love that roughage).

I prescribe Atenolol 80mg plus Enalapril 20mg per day.

Now, isn't life worth living? :lol:

Jim.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jim,

I didn't think tha tyou were a doctor too. I only know of JDN and DXN.

I am fairly fit running 4 times a week and doing several hours of body building in the gym. My weight could be a bit less. My diet is very good as it is based on Greek cooking with olive oil and lots of salads and fruits.

Apparently, everything is fine with my body, I just inherited this from my family. I am 35 years old now.

I want to reduce my weight by 4 kgs and if then the pressure remains the same then I will go on medication. Also my body fat is around 20% which is correct for my age. So strictly speaking, I am not carrying too much fat.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

p4ul said:


> I've seen pictures of Emma Bunton hiding in your glove box


I know Emma Bunton's small but I didn't think she could actually hide in the glove box :lol: :lol: :wink: :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No wonder the old boy Vlastan has high BP with Emma Bunton in his glovebox that is just her knickers alone he sniffs and drewls over  . The other thing he forgot to mention was when he looks at the life size cardboard statue of her at the end of his cosy bed, his dodgy ticker starts racing, all things get rising and he gets himself in a right heated debate.  :wink:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Jim,
> 
> I didn't think tha tyou were a doctor too. I only know of JDN and DXN.
> 
> ...


V, it's cholesterol my man. Fat in the veins, got genes have we?

You'll have to stay off the Bunton for a while and take it easy?

So, I now prescribe statins for you (as well as Atenolol and Enalapril)!.

Jim.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Does travelling on public transport give you high blood pressure so there for you smell aswell  :wink:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Does travelling on public transport give you high blood pressure so there for you smell aswell  :wink:


Yep, anyone with 140/100 blood pressure will have real problems with bacteria spreading around their body and infesting their skin. As this decays, the "perfume" is released along with the body's feramones making a miasmeric concoction. :roll:

Lovely jubbly............. :lol:

Jim. (only joking V).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jim,

My colesterol is normal. So it is not that either. In October I had a complete check up and tested with ultrasound the heart and did all the necessary blood and urine test. Every single one of them was normal.

I am telling you...it is in my genes and my body is healthy. I would prefer if I had inherited some money from my dad instead of some heart condition. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jimfew said:


> Yep, anyone with 140/100 blood pressure will have real problems with bateria spreading around their body and infesting their skin. As this decays, the "perfume" is realeased along with the body's feramones making a misasmeric concoction. :roll:
> 
> Lovely jubbly............. :lol:
> 
> Jim. (only joking V).


Hmmmmm mesmeric concoctions!


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, anyone with 140/100 blood pressure will have real problems with bateria spreading around their body and infesting their skin. As this decays, the "perfume" is realeased along with the body's feramones making a misasmeric concoction. :roll:
> ...


Yep, puts you in a trance..............that's why there are so many smelly people on public transport, it's to wooo you! :lol:

Or was that meant to be miasmeric?

Jim.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jimfew said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > jimfew said:
> ...


LOL I think you ment Miasmic but I actually was referring to Mesmeric


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its alright for you you only travel on public transport you should see,smell.hear some of the people with have to "deal" with at work .A fly on the wall documentary would be X rated


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> LOL I think you ment Miasmic but I actually was referring to Mesmeric


Oh Abi, I didn't think you were one of the spelling police.

Perhaps I meant Miasmata or Miasmatic? :lol:

Who knows what I meant, truth is smelly people on public transport also cause me to retch (and I wanted to help V as he is at deaths door :wink: ).

Jim.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Its alright for you you only travel on public transport you should see,smell.hear some of the people with have to "deal" with at work .A fly on the wall documentary would be X rated


I am not a shy person. Provided that this person is not more senior than me, I would drop them a hint.



> and I wanted to help V as he is at deaths door


Oh dear!!

It was nice to know you chaps...see you in hell next! :wink:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

vlastan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Its alright for you you only travel on public transport you should see,smell.hear some of the people with have to "deal" with at work .A fly on the wall documentary would be X rated
> ...


I owe you an apology V, no offence was meant, just got carried away.

Hope you do manage to get the BP under control and the reason I know so much about it myself is that it runs in my family as well and I have to take tabs to control it (as my father, mother, brother do and grandfather did).

Perhaps you'll let me buy you a pint when next we meet!

Jim.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Buy me a pint? Are you mad? :evil:

Alcohol is bad for me...can I have some mineral water please?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jimfew said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


More like a slimline tonic for the pair of you and that is without the walkers salt 'n' vinegar crisps and pork scratchings :wink: ....oh and a diet pepsi with ice and lemon for me please  :wink:


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Buy me a pint? Are you mad? :evil:
> 
> Alcohol is bad for me...can I have some mineral water please?


Yep, a pint of mineral water was what I meant, why did you expect something else.......shame on you! :lol:

Jim.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

People with dreadlocks - particularly white people. Can you _imagine_ what sort of state their nether hirsuite regions must be like, if they allow (no, encourage) the hair on their heads to become so vile, matted, dirty and rank. :mrgreen:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

eeeeewwwwwww [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

:idea: Beckham hasn't done dreads yet...... :idea:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> :idea: Beckham hasn't done dreads yet...... :idea:


Have you looked in his pants then?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Another smelly in today and guess what he was Greek :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Another smelly in today and guess what he was Greek :lol:


 :?:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > :idea: Beckham hasn't done dreads yet...... :idea:
> ...


Yes, it's where he keeps his brains.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

You've been on a hunt for Beckhams brains????? Gasp! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Guy said:


> You've been on a hunt for Beckhams brains????? Gasp! :lol:


Hope GaryC didn't get his 'head' all hot, sweaty and wet!


----------

